# Hey



## samors (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats up everyone, just saying hi.  Looks like alot of information here on the forums.  I have been in and out of some form of martial art since grammer school and i am now 25.  Kickboxing, karate, kenpo and now after a long break Muay Thai.


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jun 8, 2006)

Greetings Samors and welcome to MT..You're right there is A LOT of information here and a whole lot of great people...Enjoy..


----------



## Lisa (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, samors!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, samors


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  It sounds like you have a good range of experience to share.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, samors!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  ;0


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 8, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 8, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy Posting

Aloha

Rick


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello, nice to meet you. Enjoy Martial Talk, hope you learn a lot and teach even more!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, samors!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

It hello time


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  You'll like it here-


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------

